# Good book about teens and substance abuse, sexual pressure/rape?



## Scandal (Mar 21, 2010)

A few of my favorite books are
Cracked up to be and some girls are by Courtney summers
Lets get lost By sarra manning
Unraveling by Michelle Baldini
Dreamland by Sara Dessen
Love You, Hate You, Miss You by Elizabeth Scott
And Fault line, I forget the author.

based on these books can you suggest any others I may like?


----------



## Mike C (Mar 22, 2010)

Haven't read any of the above, but based on your criteria, try The Bitch Posse by Martha O'Connor.

Teens, underage sex, self-harm, substance abuse, rape/coerced sex, it's all there and a bloody good read into the bargain.


----------



## Scandal (Mar 22, 2010)

Mmm yes, I've read the bitch posse, it is also a favorite of mine.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 23, 2010)

You might like Such a Pretty Girl by Laura Weiss, I think is the author. Go Ask Alice is another good one. If you like Sarah Dessen you should try Just Listen.


----------



## Mike C (Mar 26, 2010)

You could also try Lisa McMann's best-selling WAKE trilogy. I just finished the first one and, though it's written to a slightly younger audience than Posse, it's an excellent read. No sex or drugs (explicity), but both referenced.


----------

